

Rowling and "Galbraith": an authorial analysis - llamataboot
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=5315

======
swiftfootedmonk
Looks like the key elements were word lengths, common word percentages,
n-grams, and word bigrams. I wonder how useful an online collection of such
statistics for various authors/works would be.

